# Zahlenwerte einlesen (mittels Dialog) und in Zellen kopieren



## ShawnStein (6. März 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche nun schon seit 2 Tagen folgendes Problem zu lösen (muss dazu sagen, dass ich absoluter VBA-Neuling bin und mich vermutlich nur blöd anstelle):

ich möchte, dass der user durch einen Dialog nach 2 Zahlenwerten (Typ long) gefragt wird und diese eingibt. Ich habe als Steuerelement ein Textfeld gewählt, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob das die geschickteste Wahl war.
Nun würde ich gerne auf die beiden eingegeben Zahlen zugreifen und sie (in einem anderen Arbeitsblatt) in zwei Zellen speichern.
(Und noch etwas: wäre es interlligenter die Steuerelemente direkt in der Tabelle zu verwenden oder ist das bums?)

Anmerkung: ich benutze Excel 2010.

Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke.


----------



## HonniCilest (6. März 2012)

Ich wüsste spontan nicht was dagegen sprechen würde, es könnte etwa so aussehen:

```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
    If IsNumeric(TextBox1.Text) And IsNumeric(TextBox2.Text) Then
        'Sheet1 ist aktiv
        Worksheets("Sheet2").Range("A1").Value = TextBox1.Text
        Worksheets("Sheet2").Range("A2").Value = TextBox2.Text
        UserForm1.Hide
    Else
        MsgBox "Ungültige Eingabe!"
    End If
End Sub
```


----------



## Zvoni (7. März 2012)

Honni, wieso so umständlich? Er schreibt ja nicht, dass er ne User-Form nutzt.


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

      Worksheets("Tabelle1").Cells(1,1)=InputBox("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein!","Zahlen eingeben")
      Worksheets("Tabelle1").Cells(1,2)=InputBox("Bitte geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein!","Zahlen eingeben")

End Sub
```

Natürlich ist mein Beispiel sehr rudimentär, da keine Fehler- bzw. Plausibilitätsprüfungen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## HonniCilest (7. März 2012)

> Natürlich ist mein Beispiel sehr rudimentär, da keine Fehler- bzw. Plausibilitätsprüfungen vorgenommen werden.



Mein Code ist nicht umständlich, er hat nur eben dieses Fehlerhandling drin. Davon mal abgesehen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass beide Textfelder sich in einer selbst definierten Form befinden.


----------



## ShawnStein (7. März 2012)

Doch ich benutze eine Userform. 
Danke übrigends für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt läuft alles.


----------

